# Reconstituting Bulk Crystalized Honey



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Thought I handle on this but I do not.

I have about 30 gallons of crystallized honey iin 5 gallon buckets. Some of it my own and some that I purchased.

My honey house is about not yet complete but I am not ready to start purchasing SS tanks yet. I simply do not have the space for them.

Will one of those strap type heaters work to render the honey back down?

What is the best method to decrystalize them without using transferring to a tank?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The straps will work but you most stir in from time to time and you will need to watch it carefully. 

You can take a old cooler and turn it into a hot box by dropping the cooling part and putting in a light bulb. 

If you are in a pinch, place a deep on the concrete of the garage with a light bulb on the bottom there and a board on top. Add a couple of deeps and place the bucket in, close the deep off and turn the light bulb on. That will work. 

If you need it quicker, take a large stock pot, place a piece of old silverwear or a rack on the bottom of the pot, carefully lower the bucket in, add water, turn on and it will liquify. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

If you do get a strap, get this kind.

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/prodinfo.asp?number=848

You'll be disappointed with the results of a "Melt Belt".

Not sure how much time you have, but a few days in the hot summer sun will also do the trick for free.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

*Honey Heater*

Here is what I use with the caveat that I keep a close eye on it. I mounted two metallic fixture boxes and two plain light fixtures (like you'd have in an unfinished basement) inside an old super, centered on the short sides, wire them up to a plug and install 100 watt bulbs. Lay two 1 x 2 scraps from frame rest to frame rest, and place two scrap pieces of 2 x 2 on these. Set your 5 gallon bucket on and then stack enough supers to cover (It depends on whether you're using shallows, meds or deeps.

I picked up one of those wireless thermometers a while back. put the sensing unit on top of your bucket and then set a hive cover on top. Plug the unit in. Keep an eye on the internal temp. This year, I refined it by cutting scrap insulation and lining the supers (above the lights).

Like I said, KEEP AN EYE ON IT. THE BULBS ARE HOT ENOUGH TO START A FIRE.
I only use it when I'm awake and working nearby. If I have to leave, I just unplug it and plug it in later. Usually takes 12-20 hours to liquefy a granulated 5 gal bucket.


----------

